# Bespoke Flatpack Services?



## AlwaysLearning (6 Oct 2016)

Ok, this might be a bit off topic, but please be gentle.

We've a room with a blank wall and a need for storage space. Current tentative thinking is around something like a Welsh dresser, well sideboard with a bookcase on top. Problem is it's a big wall. We're looking for something about 3.2m long and perhaps 2.5m high.

Now I've been poking about and have seen lots of interesting furniture, all bespoke made, but nothing in my geographic area. I know there will be, but I've an itch to turn it into a project and do it myself. 

Given cutting neatly takes time, my first thought is whether there are any bespoke flatpack type of places anyone knows of or are there cutting services out there? I've no idea if they exist. I'm sort of thinking if I can design it, and someone can cut the major pieces, I can assemble it.


----------



## Adam9453 (6 Oct 2016)

yes there are a number of companies who will cut the panels to size for you and even edge them as well (if you are using MFC for instance).
you would still need to do the actual joinery but that can be as simple or complicated as you like really.
do you have any tools or would you need to buy them to do this project?
I should also mention that you can build something quite utilitarian with just butt joints, screws and glue but you'd either need to put caps over the screw heads (ugly) or design it such that any screws are hidden.
A popular cheap joinery method is pocket hole joinery and pretty much just needs a cheap jig, power drill and screws.

Keep the design nice and simple and you should find it a very straightforward and rewarding project.


----------



## AndyT (6 Oct 2016)

+1 to what Adam said. 

One such company that's well thought of round here is Avon Plywood. If you have a look at their website, especially the bits about precision cutting and edge banding, it will give you an idea of the sort of services that do exist, and may help you identify a similar company up your way. (However, they do deliver nationwide, so they might be a cost effective option for you. )

http://www.avonply.co.uk


----------



## AlwaysLearning (6 Oct 2016)

Oh my ears and whiskers!

I can handle dowel and biscuit joints, and I've played with pocket joints before. I've taken bog standard kitchen type carcasses and altered all of the dimensions to the sizes I wanted rather than they wanted. I think for what I have in mind, that's probably enough for this project though if I have to make a few jigs along the way, well that's all part of the fun. If I started making more complex joints, I'm sure I'd enjoy the intellectual activity and the smug sense of satisfaction afterwards, but then my project would take longer to complete than a US presidential election campaign and SWMBO would have me living in the shed.

I had a quick scout around the Avon Plywood site. So many sheet materials and finishes to choose from! I really hadn't thought about that. I may have to do a bit more research to find the right material that will end up being painted white vs. my irrational distrust of MDF vs. matt white MFC then send in a few cutting lists to get an idea of price.


----------

